# Du lịch ngoài nước > Tour > Châu Á >  DU LỊCH THIÊN NHIÊN: Chuyên tổ chức Tour THÁI LAN GÍA TỐT- Hotline : THY-0937939190

## dulichthiennhien88

*
CT CP DL THIÊN NHIÊN - TOP THAI 5N & 6N*
*- Licence No: 79-070/2010/TCDL-GP LHQT cấp năm 2008
- Giải TOPFIVE 2011 & 2012 thương hiệu du lịch hàng đầu TPHCM
*
* BANGKOK – PATTAYA:*
*     6D:  08,13,15,20/05 = $ 349 --  27/29/05 =$389*
*     5D:  09,16,23/05 = $ 339 – 06.13.20.27/6 =$375*

*1.BANGKOK -PATTAYA 5N4D
*
** Điểm nổi bật:*

· *Alcazar Show một trong những chương trình ca múa nhạc nổi tiếng và hoành tráng nhất tại Pattaya.*
· *Tặng một suất Massage Thái cổ truyền 60 phút.*
· *Siracha Tiger zoo – xem show biểu diễn xiếc của những chú heo, cọp, khỉ,… đặc biệt vui nhộn với cuộc thi heo làm toán….*
· *Bữa ăn BBQ Hải Sản Hàn Quốc-Với các món hải sản nướng và lẩu theo phong cách ẩm thực Hàn.*
· *Bữa ăn Buffet tại nhà hàng xoay 86 tầng – Baiyoke Sky. 
*
*KH: THỨ SÁU HẰNG TUẦN*
*NGÀY 1 :
*
*TP.HCM ------- BANGKOK*



Trưởng đoàn đón khách tại sân bay Tân Sơn Nhất để làm thủ tục checkin đáp chuyến bay đi Thái Lan (Bangkok). Đến* vương quốc Thai Lan* xe đưa đoàn về khách sạn nhận phòng nghỉ ngơi hoặc tự do khám phá Bangkok về đêm… 

*NGÀY 2 :
*
*BANGKOK - SÔNG CHAOPHRAYA - HOÀNG CUNG – SIRACHA TIGER ZOO – THÁI MASSAGE - PATTAYA*



Ăn sáng, *sông Chaophraya Huyền thoạ*i.. Tiếp đến *tham quan Hoàng Cung Ngũ Thế Hoàng*, Nơi đó khách có thể hiểu rõ hơn về cách sinh hoạt của Hoàng thất.*tham quan Siracha Tiger Zoo* - (Dùng cơm trưa tại công viên). Sau đó đến Pataya, bữa tối tại khách sạn. Hướng dẫn tiếp tục đưa* Quý khách đến Massage Thái cỗ truyền để thư giãn (60 phút).* .. ( Ăn 3 bữa)

*NGÀY 3 :
*
*PTY - ĐẢO CORAL – NONOOCH – KHAU CHEE CHAN - SHOW ALCAZAR*



Ăn sáng, đi *Đảo San Hô(Coral)* Bằng canô cao tốc,trưa về Pataya tắm rửa và dùng cơm trưa. L*àng dân tộc Nonooch...*Du khách sẽ được tận hưởng cảm xúc vui nhộn với show Voi, (voi làm xiếc vơi gần 30chú voi lớn nhỏ đá bóng, phi tiêu, chơi bowling, dancing) rất thú vị. Đặc biệt là voi vẽ tranh... *Khau Chee Chan, với hình Thích Ca dát vàng cao 118 mét,* Sau đó xe đưa Quý khách ăn tối với món *BBQ Hải Sản Hàn Quốc*, t_._ Sau đó xe đưa Quý khách xem* Alcazar show* đặc sắc tại Pattaya…. (Ăn 3 bữa)

*NGÀY 4 :
*
*PATTAYA – TRUNG TÂM ĐÁ QUÝ & RẮN ĐỘC – BUFFET 86 TẦNG - BANGKOK
*



Ăn sáng. Xe đưa Quý khách khởi hành về Bangkok, Trên đường về ghé tham quan*Vườn Bướm (Butterfly Garden),* nơi trưng bầy sản phẩm nổi tiếng 3 miền của vương quốc ThaiLand và tìm hiểu về Cao Hồ Cốt. Sau đó Quý khách tham quan*xưởng chế tác đá quý* (Một trung tâm trưng bày đá quý phong thủy đạt tiêu chuẩn ISO 9001) Thái Lan được biết đến là một quốc gia nổi tiếng khai thác về đá quý. Tại đây Quý khách có thể tìm hiểu màu đá theo tháng sinh của mình. Đoàn đưa khách đi ăn trưa *Buffet nhà hàng xoay tại tòa nhà 86 tầng BaiYoke Sky* với các món ăn thịnh soạn và ngắm nhìn toàn cảnh trung tâm Bangkok. Đoàn tiếp tục tham quan*Trung tâm nghiên cứu rắn độc.* Ghé tham quan của hàng trưng bày các loại đồ Da như da Cá Sấu, Cá Đuối…. Ăn tối, sau đó vể khách sạn nhận phòng nghỉ ngơi. (Ăn 3 bữa)
*NGÀY 5 :
*
*BANGKOK - CHÙA PHẬT VÀNG - CHÙA THUYỀN WAT YANNAWA – TP.HCM
*



Sau khi ăn sáng, tham quan *chùa Phật Vàng lớn nhất thế giới: cao 3 mét và nặng hơn 5 tấn. Tượng được đúc theo phong cách Sukhothai tĩnh lặng* . Tiếp đến đoàn tham quan *Chùa Thuyền - Wat Yan Nawa* là ngôi chùa độc nhất vô nhị vì với hình dáng thuyền rồng nằm bên cạnh dòng sông vào đời vua Rama III – chùa có lịch sữ lâu đời linh thiêng ở địa phương, cùng với kiến trúc Thái là các Chedi cao vút mang đậm phong cách thời Ayuthaya, Quý khách có thể chiêm ngưỡng nhiều Xá Lợi Phật và cầu phước cầu bình an cho gia đình…Ra sân bay đáp chuyến bay trở về TP.HCM….
*GIA TOUR : 339 ~ 7.190.000 / KHACH*----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
*2.BANGKOK -PATTAYA 6N5D*



² *Điểm nổi bật:*
· *Tặng một suất Massage Thái cổ truyền 60 phút.*
· *BBQ Hải Sản Hàn Quốc-Với các món hải sản nướng và lẩu theo phong cách ẩm thực Hàn.*
· *Tặng trò chơi Cưỡi Voi.*
· *Alcazar Show một trong những chương trình ca múa nhạc nổi tiếng và hoành tráng nhất tại Pattaya.*
*·* *Safari World* _– Vườn thú thiên nhiên Hoang Dã lớn nhất tại Bangkok._
· *Baan Sukhawadee-Lâu Đài Tình Ái xây dựng tráng lệ nguy nga bên bờ biển, mô phỏng theo cung điện Versailles*

*KH: THỨ 3, CN*

*NGÀY 1 :*
*TP.HCM ––– BANGKOK*




Hướng dẫn sẽ đón khách tại sân bay *Tân Sơn Nhất* đi *Thái Lan (Bangkok)*. Đến*Thai Lan* xe đưa đoàn về khách sạn nhận phòng nghỉ ngơi, tự do khám phá*Bangkok* về đêm… 
*NGÀY 2 :*
*BANGKOK** –* *HOÀNG CUNG – SAFARI WORLD – PATTAYA*





Sau khi ăn sáng, Quý khách tham quan *Hoàng Cung Ngũ Thế Hoàng*, *(Hoặc tham quan* *Cung* *đ**iện Ananta Samakhom – bảo tàng Hoàng gia với kiến trúc mang**đ**ậm phong cách châu Âu).* Tiếp tục*Safari World-Vườn thú thiên nhiên hoang dã lớn nhất Bangkok* sẽ mang đến cho du khách cảm giác sửng sốt thú vị khi đứng trước một không gian rừng rậm nhiệt đới… là 1 trong những điểm dừng chân nổi tiếng với các tiết mục đặc sắc: màn trình diễn độc đáo của loài Cá heo thông minh, Show diễn của các loài chim, show Cowboy *(Dùng Buffet trưa tại công viên)*. Sau đó xe đưa Quý khách đến Pataya, bữa tối tại khách sạn. tự do khám phá các chương trình show đặc sắc về đêm tại Pattaya* (Ăn 3 bữa)*
*NGÀY 3 :*
*PATTAYA – ĐẢO CORAL – ĐỒI PHẬT LỚN WAT PHRA YAI - THÁI MASSAGE - ALCAZAR SHOW*




Sau khi ăn sáng , *Đảo San Hô(Coral)* Bằng canô cao tốc, tại đây Quý khách có thể tắm biển hay tham gia các trò chơi trên biển như: Dù kéo, Lướt ván, Lái Canô, Thám hiểm dưới đáy biển…(Chi phí tự túc). về Pataya tắm rửa và dùng cơm trưa. Sau đó xe đưa Quý khách tham quan *xưởng chế tác đá quý* . Tại đây Quý khách có thể tìm hiểu màu đá theo tháng sinh của mình. Quý khách tiếp tuc tham quan *Wat Phra Yai - Đồi Phật Lớn (Big Buddha Hill)* . Trước khi lên tham quan *Đồi Phật Lớ* *n*, Bạn phải bước lên một cầu thang dài, hai bên lối vào là *hai con rồng bảy đầu với thân mình màu vàng rực và dài đến tận bậc cuối của cầu thang* dẫn lên tượng Phật. Đến nơi Bạn sẽ thấy tượng *Đức Phật ngồi với chiều cao hơn 12m*, trong một trạng thái thanh thản, . Xung quanh tượng Phật lớn còn có *7 tượng Phật nhỏ khác nhau tượng trưng cho 7 ngày trong tuần.* . Đặc biệt còn có một hòn đá rất to, được gọi là *Bàn Đá Tâm Linh*, trên mặt đá có điêu khắc các hoa văn rất lạ. Thú vị hơn Bạn có thể *dùng những đồng tiền xu để lên trên mặt đá để thử vận may của mình, nếu Bạn đang gặp điều may mắn, thì đồng tiền đó sẽ tự đứng vững trên mặt đá này.*Hướng dẫn tiếp tục đưa Quý khách đến *Massage Thái cỗ truyền*để thư giãn (60 phút). Sau đó xe đưa Quý khách ăn tối với món* BBQ Hải Sản Hàn Quốc*, tại đây Quý khách không chỉ được* thưởng thức các món hải sản nướng mà còn được thưởng thức món lẩu theo phong cách ẩm thực Hàn Quốc* thật hấp dẫn_._ Sau đó h xem *Alcazar show* m.*(Ăn 3 bữa)*
*NGÀY 4 :*
*PATTAYA – CƯỠI VOI - BAAN SUKHAWADEE - BANGKOK*




Ăn sáng tại khách sạn. về *Bangkok*, Trên đường về ghé *tham quan trại Voi*, tại đây Quý khách *tham gia cưỡi voi*, Tiếp tục hành trình đoàn khởi hành tham quan*Ngôi Nhà Hạnh Phúc - Baan Sukhawadee*, tòa lâu đài xây dựng tráng lệ nguy nga bên bờ biển, mô phỏng theo cung điện Versailles, điểm tham quan mới và hấp dẫn tại Pattaya. Đoàn dùng cơm trưa tại nhà hàng trong Sukhawadee. Đoàn tiếp tục tham quan *Vườn Bướm* (Butterfly Garden), Sau đó Đoàn tiếp tục đưa khách đi tham quan*Trung tâm nghiên cứu rắn độc*,*tham quan cửa hàng trưng bày các loại đồ Da như da Cá Sấu, Cá Đuối,….*Ăn tối tại nhà hàng địa phương. Nghỉ đêm tại Bangkok..*(Ăn 3 bữa)*
*NGÀY 5 :*
*BANGKOK – CHÙA PHẬT VÀNG –-– FREE DAY*




Sau khi ăn sáng, tham quan *chùa Phật Vàng* lớn nhất thế giới: cao 3 mét và nặng hơn 5 tấn. Sau đó xe đưa Quý khách ra khu trung tâm mua sắm. Quý Khách có thể tự do mua sắm tại các siêu thị lớn như *World Trade Centre, Maboonkrong, MBK, Big C, khu chợ sỉ Pratunam Market….*(Hoặc Quý khách có thể tự túc cho bữa ăn Buffet nhà hàng xoay tại tòa nhà 86 tầng *BaiYoke Sky* với các món ăn thịnh soạn và ngắm nhìn toàn cảnh trung tâm Bangkok)...*(Ăn trưa và tối tự túc)*
*NGÀY 6 :*
*BANGKOK– CHÙA THUYỀN WAT YANNAWA – TP.HCM*




Sau khi ăn sáng, *Chùa** Thuyền - Wat Yan Nawa* là ngôi chùa độc nhất vô nhị vì với hình dáng thuyền rồng nằm bên cạnh dòng sông , Quý khách có thể chiêm ngưỡng nhiều Xá Lợi Phật và cầu phước cầu bình an cho gia đình. Tiếp đến xe đưa Quý Khách ra sân bay đáp chuyến bay trở về TP.HCM…. (Trưởng đoàn sẽ hướng dẫn Quý khách dùng bữa trưa tự túc bằng phiếu coupon tại nhà hàng trong sân bay….)*(Ăn sáng)
*
*GIA TOUR : 349~ 7.400.000 / KHACH*



∙ *KHÁCH SẠN: 3, 4 SAO TIÊU CHUẨN*

*MOT SO HINH ANH :*
*



*
*



*


*
Click this bar to view the full image.


*





*
*
*Liên Hệ Tour: 
NATURE TOURIST -TOP THAI
Ms.MAI THY hoangthy1186--0937 939 190
Chi Nhanh I: 365 Trần Phú, P.8, Q.5
Naturetourist.hcm@gmail.com
CHUYÊN TOUR TRONG NUOC, NGOAI NUOC,VISA**---> Chương trình ngắn gọn trên chỉ tham khảo, vui lòng liên hệ trực tiếp đế NHẬN CHƯƠNG TRÌNH CHI TIẾT ++ GIÁ TOUR ƯU ĐÃI NHẤT^_^ . TKS ALL
*

----------


## dulichthiennhien88



----------


## dulichthiennhien88

*DU LỊCH THIÊN NHIÊN: Chuyên tổ chức Tour THÁI LAN GÍA TỐT- Hotline : THY-0937939190*

*DuLichThienNhien*
* THAI   4* Tang Thai Massage, Buffet 86 tang, Safari world, BBQ Hai San, Alcazar Show, Cưỡi voi vv...*
*23/02 (6N) 368$* 
*25/02 (6N) 368$* 
*28/02 (5N) 358$* 
*02, 04, 06, 07, 09, 11, 13, 14, 16, 18, 20, 21, 23, 25, 27, 28, 30/03 Gia tron goi 358$ -> 368$* 
* MAL-SIN BAY VN (6N) 28/02 ; 07, 14, 21, 28/03 = 13.290.000VND* 
* SIN-MAL-SIN (7N) 23/02 ; 02, 09, 16, 23, 30/03 = 13.290.000VND* 
* SIN (4N) 20, 27/02 = 10.980.000VND* 
* HONGKONG disneyland, bao tang sap (4N) Sure KH: 23/02, 09/03* 
* THAM QUYEN-Q.CHAU (5N) 07/03 sieu khuyen mai 10.900.000VND* 
* CAM (4N) Thu 5 hang tuan 3.200.000VND*
* chuyen duyet cong van VN: 1 ngay lay:* 
* Visa doan Trung Quoc 49USD (2 khach). 42USD (4 khach) - Visa doan HongKong 60USD/ khach...* 
*-THY 0937939190*

----------


## dulichthiennhien88

*1.BANGKOK -PATTAYA 5N4D
*** Điểm nổi bật:*

· *Alcazar Show một trong những chương trình ca múa nhạc nổi tiếng và hoành tráng nhất tại Pattaya.*
· *Tặng một suất Massage Thái cổ truyền 60 phút.*
· *Siracha Tiger zoo – xem show biểu diễn xiếc của những chú heo, cọp, khỉ,… đặc biệt vui nhộn với cuộc thi heo làm toán….*
· *Bữa ăn BBQ Hải Sản Hàn Quốc-Với các món hải sản nướng và lẩu theo phong cách ẩm thực Hàn.*
· *Bữa ăn Buffet tại nhà hàng xoay 86 tầng – Baiyoke Sky.*

----------


## dulichthiennhien88

*DU LỊCH THIÊN NHIÊN: Chuyên tổ chức Tour THÁI LAN GÍA TỐT- Hotline : THY-0937939190*

----------


## dulichthiennhien88

* (*)  DULICHTHIENNHIEN.VN nhan khach cac doan (*)*
Thai Lan: 08,18/04 - 09,23/05  = $339 - $349
TẾT THÁI – LỄ 30/04 = $367 - $409
HK – Freeday 4N: 29/04 = 703$ - 03,25 / 05 = 612$
HK – Tham Quyen – Chu Hai :10,17 / 05 =659$
Mal Sin 6N: 03/04 = $628- 11,18/04 =$608 – Bay VN
Sin 4N: 10,13,17/04 =  518$ 
Sin Mal Sin 7N: 06,13,20/04 = $618 – Bay Lion
Cam 4N: THU 5 Hang Tuan $149(4*-4*) –Lễ 30/04 = $179(4*-4*)
Tour Trong Nước , thuê xe DL, Vé may bay
****CHUYÊN VISA LẺ, VISA ĐOÀN
*(*) Hotline-THY 0937939190 (*)*

----------


## dulichthiennhien88

*THIEN NHIEN: van dang nhan khach cac doan:* 
* BANGKOK – PATTAYA:*
*     6D:  06,08/05 = $ 349*
*     5D:  09,16,23/05 = $ 339*
* SINGAPORE 4N:HOT SIEU KHUYEN MAI*
*     28/04 = $ 559*
* MALAYSIA - SINGAPORE 6N – Bay VN:* 
*     16,30/05 = $608  27/04 = $708*
* SINGAPORE - MALAYSIA - SINGAPORE 7N – Bay JT:* 
*     28/04 = $688* 
* CAMPUCHIA 4N (SR-PP) KH thu 5 hang tuan: * 
*    30/04 = $179 net (4*-4*)* 
*  HONGKONG - FREEDAY:* 
*    4D:  29/04 = $703---03,25/05 =$612*
*    5D:  30/04 = $793* 
*CHUYEN VI SA( HONGKONG, TRUNG QUOC, DAI LOAN…)- CONG VAN VISA -VE MAY BAY* 
*(*) XLH: Ms THY 0937939190 (*)*

----------


## dulichthiennhien88

*THIEN NHIEN: van dang nhan khach cac doan:* 
* BANGKOK – PATTAYA:*
*     6D:  06,08,13,15,20/05 = $ 349 --  27/29/05 =$389*
*     5D:  09,16,23/05 = $ 339 – 06.13.20.27/6 =$375*

----------


## dulichthiennhien88

*CT CP DL THIÊN NHIÊN - TOP THAI 5N & 6N*
*- Licence No: 79-070/2010/TCDL-GP LHQT cấp năm 2008
- Giải TOPFIVE 2011 & 2012 thương hiệu du lịch hàng đầu TPHCM
*
*BANGKOK – PATTAYA:*
*6D: 08,13,15,20/05 = $ 349 -- 27/29/05 =$389*
*5D: 09,16,23/05 = $ 339 – 06.13.20.27/6 =$375*

----------


## dulichthiennhien88

*THIEN NHIEN: van dang nhan khach cac doan:* 
* BANGKOK – PATTAYA:*
*     6D:  08,13,15,20/05 = $ 349 --  27/29/05 =$372*
*     5D:  09,16,23/05 = $ 339 – 06.13.20.27/6 =$358*
* SINGAPORE 4N:*
*15,22,29/05 = $ 518*
* MALAYSIA - SINGAPORE 6N – Bay VN:* 
*     16,30/05 = $608 –7,20,27/06 = $646*
* SINGAPORE - MALAYSIA - SINGAPORE 7N – Bay JT:* 
*     18,25/05 = $618* 
* CAMPUCHIA 4N (SR-PP) KH thu 5 hang tuan: * 
*      $127 net (4*- 3*)* 
*  HONGKONG - FREEDAY:* 
*    4D:  25/05 & 03,08,15/06=$612*
*             20.30/06 =$659*
*CHUYEN VISA ( HONGKONG, TRUNG QUOC, DAI LOAN…) - CONG VAN VISA -VE MAY BAY* 
*(*) XLH: Ms THY 0937939190 (*)*

----------


## dulichthiennhien88

*THIEN NHIEN: van dang nhan khach cac doan:* 
* BANGKOK – PATTAYA:*
*     6D:  08,13,15,20/05 = $ 349 --  27/29/05 =$372*
*     5D:  09,16,23/05 = $ 339 – 06.13.20.27/6 =$358*
*CHUYEN VISA ( HONGKONG, TRUNG QUOC, DAI LOAN…) - CONG VAN VISA -VE MAY BAY* 
*(*) XLH: Ms THY 0937939190 (*)*

----------


## dulichthiennhien88

*THIEN NHIEN: van dang nhan khach cac doan:* 
* BANGKOK – PATTAYA:*
*     6D:  08,13,20/5 = $ 349 --  30/05 =$359 –06/2014 =$372*
*     5D:  09,16,23/05 = $ 339 – 06.13.20.27/6 =$358*
* SINGAPORE 4N:*
*     15,22,29/05 = $ 518*
* MALAYSIA - SINGAPORE 6N – Bay VN:* 
*     16,30/05 = $608 –7,20,27/06 = $646*
* SINGAPORE - MALAYSIA - SINGAPORE 7N – Bay JT:* 
*     18,25/05 = $618* 
* CAMPUCHIA 4N (SR-PP) KH thu 5 hang tuan: * 
*      $127 net (4*- 3*)* 
*  HONGKONG - FREEDAY:* 
*    4D:  25/05 & 03,08,15/06=$612*
*             20.30/06 =$659*
*CHUYEN VISA ( HONGKONG, TRUNG QUOC, DAI LOAN…) - CONG VAN VISA -VE MAY BAY* 
*(*) XLH: Ms THY 0937939190 (*)*

----------


## dulichthiennhien88

*bangkok – pattaya:
6d: 08,13,15,20/05 = $ 349 -- 27/29/05 =$389
5d: 09,16,23/05 = $ 339 – 06.13.20.27/6 =$375*

----------


## dulichthiennhien88

*CT CP DL THIÊN NHIÊN - TOP THAI 5N & 6N*
*- Licence No: 79-070/2010/TCDL-GP LHQT cấp năm 2008
- Giải TOPFIVE 2011 & 2012 thương hiệu du lịch hàng đầu TPHCM
*
*BANGKOK – PATTAYA:*
*6D: 08,13,15,20/05 = $ 349 -- 27/29/05 =$389*
*5D: 09,16,23/05 = $ 339 – 06.13.20.27/6 =$375*

*1.BANGKOK -PATTAYA 5N4D*

----------


## dulichthiennhien88

*CT CP DL THIÊN NHIÊN - TOP THAI 5N & 6N*
*- Licence No: 79-070/2010/TCDL-GP LHQT cấp năm 2008
- Giải TOPFIVE 2011 & 2012 thương hiệu du lịch hàng đầu TPHCM
*
*BANGKOK – PATTAYA:*
*6D: 08,13,15,20/05 = $ 349 -- 27/29/05 =$389*
*5D: 09,16,23/05 = $ 339 – 06.13.20.27/6 =$375*

----------


## dulichthiennhien88

*CT CP DL THIÊN NHIÊN - TOP THAI 5N & 6N*
*- Licence No: 79-070/2010/TCDL-GP LHQT cấp năm 2008
- Giải TOPFIVE 2011 & 2012 thương hiệu du lịch hàng đầu TPHCM
*
*BANGKOK – PATTAYA:*
*6D: 08,13,15,20/05 = $ 349 -- 27/29/05 =$389*
*5D: 09,16,23/05 = $ 339 – 06.13.20.27/6 =$375*

*1.BANGKOK -PATTAYA 5N4D
*

----------


## dulichthiennhien88

*CT CP DL THIÊN NHIÊN - TOP THAI 5N & 6N*
*- Licence No: 79-070/2010/TCDL-GP LHQT cấp năm 2008
- Giải TOPFIVE 2011 & 2012 thương hiệu du lịch hàng đầu TPHCM
*
*BANGKOK – PATTAYA:*
*6D: 08,13,15,20/05 = $ 349 -- 27/29/05 =$389*
*5D: 09,16,23/05 = $ 339 – 06.13.20.27/6 =$375*

----------


## dulichthiennhien88

*CT CP DL THIÊN NHIÊN - TOP THAI 5N & 6N*
*- Licence No: 79-070/2010/TCDL-GP LHQT cấp năm 2008
- Giải TOPFIVE 2011 & 2012 thương hiệu du lịch hàng đầu TPHCM
*
*BANGKOK – PATTAYA:*
*6D: 08,13,15,20/05 = $ 349 -- 27/29/05 =$389*
*5D: 09,16,23/05 = $ 339 – 06.13.20.27/6 =$375*

*1.BANGKOK -PATTAYA 5N4D*

----------


## dulichthiennhien88

*CT CP DL THIÊN NHIÊN - TOP THAI 5N & 6N*
*- Licence No: 79-070/2010/TCDL-GP LHQT cấp năm 2008
- Giải TOPFIVE 2011 & 2012 thương hiệu du lịch hàng đầu TPHCM
*
*BANGKOK – PATTAYA:*
*6D: 08,13,15,20/05 = $ 349 -- 27/29/05 =$389*
*5D: 09,16,23/05 = $ 339 – 06.13.20.27/6 =$375*

*1.BANGKOK -PATTAYA 5N4D
*
** Điểm nổi bật:*

----------


## dulichthiennhien88

*THIEN NHIEN: van dang nhan khach cac doan:*
** BANGKOK – PATTAYA -MUANGBORAN 6N:*
*  09, 12, 14, 19, 21, 26/08 = 7.670.000đ* 
*  02/09 = 7.390.000*
*  9.16.23.30/09 = 7.290.000*
** BANGKOK – PATTAYA - MUANG BORAN 5N:*
*  15.22 /8 = 6.990.000*
*  29/08 = 8.480.000  - 31/8 = 7.190.000*
*  5.12.16.29/09 = 6.690.000*
** MALAYSIA - SINGAPORE 6N5D – Bay VN:* 
*   29/08 (L**Ễ)** = 13.990.000*
** SINGAPORE - MALAYSIA - SINGAPORE 7N6D – Bay JT:* 
*   03.10.17.24/08 = 12.990.000*
** SINGAPORE 4N3D – Bay JT:* 
*   7.14.21/08 = 10.890.000*
** HONGKONG –1FREEDAY 4N3D:*
*   17/08 = 13.990.000*
*   13.28/09= 11.990.000*
*   11.25/10 = 13.190.000*
** HONGKONG –2 FREEDAY 5N4D:*
*   30/08 (Le 2/9) = 15.280.000*
** CAMPUCHIA 4N3D:*
*   Th**ứ** 5 h**ằ**ng tu**ầ**n: 3.000.000*
*XLH: Ms THY :0937.939.190*

----------


## dulichthiennhien88

*THIEN NHIEN: van dang nhan khach cac doan:*
** BANGKOK – PATTAYA -MUANGBORAN 6N:*
*  09, 12, 14, 19, 21, 26/08 = 7.670.000đ* 
*  02/09 = 7.390.000*
*  9.16.23.30/09 = 7.290.000*
** BANGKOK – PATTAYA - MUANG BORAN 5N:*
*  15.22 /8 = 6.990.000*
*  29/08 = 8.480.000  - 31/8 = 7.190.000*
*  5.12.16.29/09 = 6.690.000*
** MALAYSIA - SINGAPORE 6N5D – Bay VN:* 
*   29/08 (L**Ễ)** = 13.990.000*
** SINGAPORE - MALAYSIA - SINGAPORE 7N6D – Bay JT:* 
*   03.10.17.24/08 = 12.990.000*
** SINGAPORE 4N3D – Bay JT:* 
*   7.14.21/08 = 10.890.000*
** HONGKONG –1FREEDAY 4N3D:*
*   17/08 = 13.990.000*
*   13.28/09= 11.990.000*
*   11.25/10 = 13.190.000*
** HONGKONG –2 FREEDAY 5N4D:*
*   30/08 (Le 2/9) = 15.280.000*
** CAMPUCHIA 4N3D:*
*   Th**ứ** 5 h**ằ**ng tu**ầ**n: 3.000.000*
*XLH: Ms THY :0937.939.190*

----------


## dulichthiennhien88

*THIEN NHIEN:  Van Dang Nhan Khach Cac Doan:*
**** BANGKOK – PATTAYA – MUANGBORAN 5N:*
*   17, 24, 31/10* 
*   07.14.21.28/11= 6 tr690*
** BANGKOK – PATTAYA – MUANGBORAN 6N:* 
*   28 /10* 
*   11.18.25/11 = 7 tr190*
**** SINGAPORE 4N3D:*
*   23.30 /10 = 10 tr900*
** MALAYSIA - SINGAPORE 6N5D:*
*  24/10 = 12 tr480*
*** *HONGKONG – FREEDAY 4N3D:*
*09.13.22/11 = 11.990.000*
* 06/12 =13.390.000*
*   23/12 = 14.990.000*
*   29/12 = 16.290.000*
*** *HONGKONG – MACAU 4N3D:*
*   22/11 = 15 .990.000*
** HONGKONG – Q.CHÂU – T.QUYẾN 5N4D:*
*   13,20.27/11 = 10 .990.000*
*** *TRUONG GIA GIOI 7N :* 
*   11.25/11 = 16.700.000*
** CAMPUCHIA 4N3D:*
*   Thu 5 hang tuan: 3 tr190 (visa Cam tang 35usd)*
*LH: Thy 0937939190*

----------

